# Pics of my boys and girls



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

Clark









Lucky









Yogi









Daisy









Hershey









M&M


----------



## rodentparadise (Dec 28, 2006)

Your rats are so gorgeous! Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Caitlyn3409 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yogi is so pretty!
Wow some of your rats are so large they look like puppies!
So cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

soo cute!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww...M&M's picture isnt working for me :'( They are all very cute!


----------

